# cutting in flower ?



## Jimmy James (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you cut some lower branches during flower ?


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2014)

Jimmy James said:


> Can you cut some lower branches during flower ?



I have done it early on in flower first week to 10 days. It is always best if all of your pruning is done like a week or so before the flip.   I believe PJ posted an article about a chemical that is released when you prune in flower that adversely affects the flowering process.  Will see if I can dig it up or get a hold of him for a clarification.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

I also try to keep all trimming to a minimum, once the plants have flipped. I will pinch off small bud sites that form on the bottom, and small inside branches that get no light. I always do it in small baby steps, too much at once is detrimental to the plant...it can get shocked from all the healing needed.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 5, 2014)

Like the others I would think a week in is ok, but try to avoid it in the future imo, you dont want the plant spending energy healing its wounds when it should be in bud producing mode.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

It has been my experience that if you only take a small branch or a couple sucker buds which are deep in the canopy where they aren't getting any light, and do just a little every couple days during the first couple weeks of flowering for the stems, and/or later in flowering for the sucker buds, that the plant doesn't seem to pay attention to the pruning as it is ffocused on flowering. I think if you were to do some significant pruning, it would cause the plant to stun a little and slow down or even stop its production for some time. I think it depends both on the health of the plant and on the particular strain.

I can't say that this holds true ffor all strains but with all of the strains that I have done it on have not had any noticable issues, and it seems to allow the plant to send that energy that would be given to those low buds is then given to the top buds, increasing their yield.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 5, 2014)

I also do some minimal pruning in the first week or two of flower. Just small budsites down low.


----------

